# BBC Broadcast About ME



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This was posted to Co-Cure:************************************************BBC Broadcast about ME "ME and me""ME is a painful and debilitating illness. What's worse is that Post Viral Fatique Syndrome - or Myalgic Encephalomyelitis, to give it its proper title, is a condition that for many years wasn't even recognised by the medical profession."Lee Dunlop's two children Jonathan and Jenny, who is 5 years younger, both had ME when they were little. Jonathan, had a relatively mild form of it for 4 years, and is now fully recovered. But Jenny suffered all the very worst symptoms of ME and is still battling with it. Jenny is now 26 and she and her mother came into the studio to describe their experiences of the past twenty-four and a half years."Listen to the itemhttp://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/hometruths/20060417_me.shtml**************************************(Itâ€™s a pretty long piece, about 22 minutes, but worth a listen!)


----------

